# Account Coverage - Allegan



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking for someone to take on one account in Allegan, north side. Must be able to salt.

This is West Michigan, city of Allegan.

PM me here or call Chuck 616-886-1506


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Anything in Muskegon Chuck?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh yea there is, I think we mentioned that earlier. Alot of work with dollar figure attached as of yet - call me though - 616-886-1506.

I'm framing a large project and am 35 feet in the air for the next few weeks - call me after 6 if you can....


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah now i remember talking too you!

Well depends what you have and what i can make, if its profitable for both of us, i have 3 trucks so far that are ready to go.

I'll try to get ahold of you, if you want you can call me @ 231 578 0700.

Talk to you later...


----------

